# Help on intake



## nitrousrush (Mar 19, 2004)

I got intake today for my 94 altima and its soo hard to put in i installed intake before but this one is giving me troubles. If any one can lend a tip or something to help me get this installed. hers the link here


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

What kind of trouble are you having exactly?


----------



## nitrousrush (Mar 19, 2004)

*hey*

it fitting


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

dude, what kind of help do you expect to get with a non-committal answer like that?


----------



## ultramegatron (Mar 3, 2004)

hhmmm i helped my friend put an intake on his 92 camry today maybe i can help is the problem on the engin end or the filter? what cant to fit onto what?
im guessing the ruber goints seem a bit small try wigaling 

by the way any one know where i can get a plain cold air intake for a 95 altima all the one's i have seen are like $2-300 but my friend got his intake for the camry for about $25 its a ram air intake any chance you guys know a site that have ram air intakes cheap like that for my car your help is much apreatiated


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

swa has an affordable wai you can get. its about 35 bucks or so. it was the first intake i had and it worked great. for a cold air though, youre simply going to pay more unless you can find one on ebay.


----------



## ultramegatron (Mar 3, 2004)

whats the address to the site I WOULD LOVE to have a cold air intake for my car


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

www.southwestautoworks.com


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ultramegatron said:


> whats the address to the site I WOULD LOVE to have a cold air intake for my car


lol, sorry about that... coco got it for you.


----------



## ultramegatron (Mar 3, 2004)

AAAHHHHH no $35 cold air intake dag nabit HELP


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ultramegatron said:


> AAAHHHHH no $35 cold air intake dag nabit HELP


yeah dude, cai's dont normally come cheap. like i said before, ebay might be your friend.


----------



## ultramegatron (Mar 3, 2004)

wait you said it was your first intake does that mean you have replaced it? any chance you still got it liying around some where and wana sell it?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

brotha, that things LONG gone. i think it got modded onto my cousins f150, lol. swa will ship one to you fairly quickly.


----------

